# Struggling to conceive again



## Givinguphope (Mar 6, 2014)

Can someone point me in the right direction. I'm new to FF and am after some support/advice but don't know where to post. I am struggling to conceive a 2nd child after having my son (now 5 yrs old) first time with no problems!! Both my Hubby and I have had tests and he has a very low count and my AMH is low too. We've been told that our best chance of a 2nd child is ICSI which of course is at a cost. Anyone going through the same/similar experience?


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello Givinguphope.  I've only just seen your post.  We had self-funded ICSI and conceived DD.  We decided we didn't want to regret not having had a go so we saved and saved and made the decision to have one go at the best clinic we could afford.  The way we saw it was that we only had a small window of time in which to have more children but a much bigger window to earn back any savings used.  We were very lucky.  Good luck, whatever you decide.


----------



## mmummy (Dec 20, 2013)

Givinguphope ... i've got 2 DS's, but now struggle to conceive, plus recurrent miscarriage.  We fell naturally pregnant while waiting for the monitoring cycle at our clinic, but then m/c'd anyway.  Because of my age, and the fact that if i wait, chances are we won't be able to conceive again, we've gone for IVF.  For us, like bubblicious, it was a cost/desire issue ... we're doing the best clinic we can afford.  Unfortunately it turns out i'm a poor responder, so i'm drugged to the hilt and it's a rollercoaster ride, but i have total faith that it's the best chance i've got, and i'm happy to be doing it ....

good luck!


----------



## ixilou (Nov 23, 2013)

Hello

It sounds like you are in a very similar situation to us. We also have a son who is 5. We conceived him easily, quickly and naturally but have had no luck so far giving him a sibling. After years of trying everything short of ivf we eventually paid to go private and have been told our best chance is ICSI. So far its been great as I finally feel like I am doing something positive that has a good chance of working. My advice would be to find the best clinic you can afford and go for it. At least you can look back and say I tried everything I could xxxx


----------



## agnesbrown2 (Jul 31, 2014)

Hello all. Im in a very similar situation. Im ttc the last 2 yrs. Iv had a hysterscopy and a hsg and last week a laparoscopy. My left tube was blocked and im hoping they have unblocked it. Im 43 with 2 older children. My partner and i want another child. He has no children. I feel lost. Any 1 in the same boat as me. We cant afford i v f


----------



## Delia12 (Jul 9, 2014)

Hello agnesbrown2,

You have not mentioned about your right tube. Is it also blocked? Well, miracles do happen, it may take longer though . My friend had both tubes blocked partially, but still conceived after 4 years naturally. But I would also mention that there is a high risk of ectopic pregnancies .

It's not always a case of straight 'blockage', although I think many tubal problems are referred to that way - there are also conditions that cause Fallopian tubes to be misaligned with the ovary. Your fertility specialist can guide you properly. Even acupuncture and Chinese herbs have been found to be helpful in some similar cases.

Fertility blessings!!!

Delia.


----------

